# 9-string recordings? Anyone?



## USMarine75 (Sep 7, 2011)

Anyone on here have any recordings with a 9-string? I'm thinking about buying one and not sure if I should go high A or low E to cover the bass+guitar range...

I saw another post on here regarding the tuning, *but I'm looking to see if anyone has any recordings*... either anyone on here or are there any bands that use 9's? (I'd be looking for something technical, not just Meshuggah chugging with the mids zeroed out...) And Youtube usually has shitty audio because of the camera mic quality...

I feel like there wouldn't be a lot of clarity in chords through a guitar amp (e.g. Engl Fireball 100 and 4x12) with that extreme of a freq range...

Anyone?


----------



## Winspear (Sep 7, 2011)

You say high A or low E, that's more a question for an 8 string.

A 9 string has both, or an extra low.
F#, B, EADGBE, A or... C#, F#, B, EADGBE

Personally I think the low C# (just above the B of a 5 string bass) is a bit much. F#/E is good to me 
There are plenty of recordings of the F#B EADGBE A option. Just look for standard 8 string stuff in F#/F/E for example Animals As Leaders (E). As for the high A string you wouldn't really hear a difference, it would just make some stuff easier to play. 

So it's a choice of high A or low C# (all these tunings can of course be tranposed to a medium that is good for you, and also relative to the scale length of guitar/desired strings).

Play around with some licks and chord voicings on the high strings of your guitar, and add some higher notes that would usually require tapping. If you like that stuff, that's what the high A would give you.
I don't know many recordings of a low C# but your right it does sound a bit excessive. Messhugahs Spasm (B) is all I can think of in that tuning range, but I know there are random clips arond here of C# etc.

Presuming you went for the high A option, setting a tone that's good for the low F#/E isn't too much of a problem. Standard high gain tones transpose well down an octave most of the time. Might just want to lower the gain a bit and up the mids. As for chords, you probably wouldn't want to play clusters on the low strings unless going for a doom sound, but apart from that there will be no issues.

Put plenty of research into desired tunings/string gauges/scale length to make sure you make the best choice. Also consider what your decision may impact on a bass guitarist.

I talked a lot about tunings..I know you said you're looking for recordings instead, haha. But like I said, just look for 8 string stuff if going for a high A. If you wouldn't like a sound lower than that, go with the high string.


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 7, 2011)

I was just using the Rondo example...

"Guitar is setup to tune as a bass on the lower 2 strings (E, A). Then with standard 7 string guitar turning on the upper 7 strings (B, E, A, D, G, B, E)."

I know there are a lot of possibilities, but in general I was just referring to it being tuned as an 8 + extra high or and 8 + extra low (or the E A bass that Rondo uses)...

But yeah, looking for recordings to see if the 9 is even practical, or whether I should leave that range to the obsolete funny-looking 4 string guitars with the thick strings...


----------



## Poparad (Sep 7, 2011)

I have an Agile 9 due for deliver on Thursday, and I'll hopefully post some stuff soon. I'm looking to tune it E B E A D G E G (toggling the low B sometimes to an A, depending on the song). The scale on mine will be 28.625, so a high A is kind of out of the question, and I'm hoping that a G will still work without too much string breakage.


----------



## Winspear (Sep 7, 2011)

^ Sure thing, sorry, forgot about that tuning!

I definitely say a 9 is practical, sharing the range of a bass (low E). But I just generally don't like the sound of guitars much lower than that. 
I've searched for some clips of tunings around C# but can't seem to find any right now.

In my personal opinion I don't think a 9 string without fanned frets is practical, at least in a 'standard' tuning (C#-E / F# - A). It requires a fair amount of compromise with tone from low to high and can be impractical depending on scale length for the high string etc., requiring special strings. Even then it can be a pain.
I don't understand why Rondo make fanned 6's but not 9's, haha.

That would not apply so much if talking about the Rondo tuning, which is more like an 8 string range. I can see that being a cool tuning if you like the idea of it. Personally, the shapes wouldn't be useful to me.

I currently have a 9 string on order fanned fret 29.75-24.75", EA EADGBE A down a semitone. That's the kind of short length required on the high end to not need custom strings.

Poparad, from the tests I've done in deciding on my scale length, you should be ok with a .007/.008/.0085 for the G.


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 7, 2011)

Poparad said:


> I have an Agile 9 due for deliver on Thursday, and I'll hopefully post some stuff soon. I'm looking to tune it E B E A D G E G (toggling the low B sometimes to an A, depending on the song). The scale on mine will be 28.625, so a high A is kind of out of the question, and I'm hoping that a G will still work without too much string breakage.


 
Can I request a NGD soundtest?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 7, 2011)

The band Alpha Trion.


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 7, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> I currently have a 9 string on order fanned fret 29.75-24.75", EA EADGBE A down a semitone.


 
Just curious... What price range are you talking for a fanned fret 9? I didn't want to spend $4k+ on an Oni (right now). I haven't seen any other companies in the under $2k range and I've heard a lot of positive feedback regarding Agile. (Maybe if I hold out a little while longer they'll realize their omission and start making fanned fret 9s?)

And yes, I've been concerned enough about fanned vs normal spacing that I haven't bought an 8 yet, either...


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 7, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> The band Alpha Trion.


 
TY... I'll search for them on YouTube/iTunes tonight. 

Any others? What, no 14-string bands out there people?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 7, 2011)

M.A.N


----------



## Winspear (Sep 7, 2011)

Well there's quite a lot of builders out there that could do one. Vik guitars have quoted me a bit over that figure.
You're right the price isn't going to go MUCH lower than that. I know Siggery guitars in the U.K is a fair bit lower, but I don't know about in the U.S. There's quite a few threads around here on budget customs though if you have a look.

Agiles are nice, I've played one and the feedback is indeed great. If you're in no rush, yes I suggest you wait and see if they make fanned 9s. However, I think they've been making the 9's for around a year now? And still no sign. It's really strange because they have plenty of other fan models. Perhaps shoot Kurt an email and ask if he has any plans for that within the next year. 

Personally I wouldn't bother with a 9 if it wasn't fanned, unless I was planning on a reduced interval tuning that makes it an 8 string range. Then, it's just a case of weighing up the technical difficulties of playing an extra string vs. having that tuning shape available to you.


----------



## stevemcqueen (Sep 8, 2011)

How dare you speak of Meshuggah in such a manner! May war and pestilence follow you wherever you go!   I was actually wondering the same thing as far as recordings. All I have heard is just little NGD clips via a webcam.


----------



## JoeJohn777 (Sep 8, 2011)

Prototype Ares Studio Video by PDP - YouTube


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 9, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> ... or whether I should leave that range to the obsolete funny-looking 4 string guitars with the thick strings...


 
Correction... I meant obsolete *5 string* guitars with thick strings...


----------



## ElRay (Sep 13, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> Anyone on here have any recordings with a 9-string? I'm thinking about buying one and not sure if I should go high A or low E to cover the bass+guitar range...



Neither. Tune it in all Major 3rds: Ab-C-E-Ab-C-E-Ab-C-E or C-E-Ab-C-E-Ab-C-E-Ab (If you'd rather an extra high-string):
Three full octaves in one position -- Great for single note runs
Totally symmetric -- All chord shapes and scales can be moved up/down & across the neck
Denser, piano-like chords
Fewer Chord Substitutions
etc.
Check-out:
The Major 3rd Tuning
M3 Guitar -- Play any style of music on an electric or acoustic guitar tuned in major thirds

As for recordings:
Youtube: Search results for 'Michael Coppola'
Youtube: Search results for '9-string guitar'
Ray


----------



## fujitron (Sep 14, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> TY... I'll search for them on YouTube/iTunes tonight.
> 
> Any others? What, no 14-string bands out there people?
> 
> {image of artistic cheesegrater removed}


----------



## ElRay (Sep 15, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> The band Alpha Trion.



Drop Durero a PM/VM that's his band.

Ray


----------



## Durero (Sep 15, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> The band Alpha Trion.





ElRay said:


> Drop Durero a PM/VM that's his band.
> 
> Ray



Thanks for the mention Mehtab & Ray 

USMarine you can hear a very old recording of 9-string stuff on Inferno which is the first track of our myspace page.
Alpha Trion

My 28.625" scale 9-string is on 1/2 the rhythm tracks, the first clean part, and the solo in the middle. The rest of the guitar tracks are my bandmate's 27" scale Ibanez 2228 8-string.


----------



## Oceans (Sep 15, 2011)

Well I would probably never get a 9 string, but if I had to choose, I would go for the high A, C# would be more bass than anything, and you might as well get a bassist, unless you think you're talented enough to play bass lines and guitar lines simultaneously. It's a personal decision and it's up to you, either way both will prove to be useful, they will both open up more variety either way


----------



## XEN (Sep 15, 2011)

Leo (Durero) rules. Hard.
Dude kicks so much ass he has arthritis in his toes.


----------



## Durero (Sep 15, 2011)

^


----------

